# Cigar "Drill" cutter



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope everyone is having a fine Friday evening!

I came across a cutter called a "cigar drill." Has anyone ever used one and if so, how well does it work?

It looks interesting and would seem to keep the cap in one piece while letting plenty of smoke pass through.

The cigar drill I found online costs $129. Does anyone know where they can be bought for less?

Many thanks to all,
Don

Cigar drill pictures:

www.updowncigar.com/catalog/index.cfm?&sction=9&subsection=52&brid=125&srsid=200&pid=3809

and

www.updowncigar.com/catalog/index.c...0&srchccid=0&srchpid=0&brid=0&srsid=0&prid=0&

They also have something called a "Cigar Piercer" that costs $18. At this link, click on the blue "go" button next to where it says, "cutters," and the piercer is at the bottom of the page:

http://www.updowncigar.com/catalog/index.cfm?sction=9


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't see the point. Why not just use a punch? Or, if your determined to use a drill, get a standard 6" hss bit, a small block of wood or dowel, drill a hole with the bit and glue the bit into the wood. Same thing. Except it would cost about $4.00.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

just buy a drill and a 1/16 bit for alot less.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like the beetles had a field day on that cigar.


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

Dont see the point of it. And would deffinitly not waste my money on that. Can get a few cigars instead


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn $129.00? Too much for the Chief, but thanks to you, I now have another use for my Dremel:redface:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Instead of $18 on the "piercer" - try a golf tee or a toothpick, for a hell of a lot less.
I can sort of see the appeal, but - I don't buy it...


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

The drill goes back to the golden age of cigars. When the more affluent were the only ones who could afford fine cigars, they tended to show off their wealth by using a sliver or gold drill to pierce their cigar caps. The only good thing I can see with the drill is the fact you can drill one, two or three holes in the cap and not destroy it.

I'll keep my Palio thank you sir.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Never seen that before; thanks for the link.


----------

